# The first action.



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is a novel (which is a work in process so if you like it, but don't wanna comment you are more than welcome to view it, though I would like some feedback) I concocted about the early life of the two of the three Commissars I'm writing about. It will take on the background of Carrus and Ionza and shows a bit of the motivation and drive for Harken who are the mentor and superior of the aforementioned Commissars. It follows the couple from their graduation to their time with the Harrikian Penal Legion before they join the venerated Freudakian 81st. Shadow-Tigers.

Chapter I

Dismounting from the Valkyrie in a ball of smoke the two Commissar-cadets Zachary Carrus a man of a little under 1.8 meter tall, athletic build, blue eyes, rather long dark blonde hair, dressed in a blackish Commissar-uniform with black carapace protecting everything important like the torso, arms and legs and Michelle Ionza about 1.67 meter tall, long brown hair to the middle of the back, athletic, quite attractive, dressed in a similar blackish Commissar-uniform as Carrus, but with less armour as she weren't strong enough to wear carapace and still fight efficiently. As weapons Carrus carried his trusty meltagun, laspistol and his family heirloom the power sword Bringer of Insanity. Ionza carried the longlas she had been practicing with for the last three years, a bolt pistol, a laspistol and her power sword.

Both the cadets were 19 with the squad of Storm Trooper-cadets about 16-17 dressed up in badly fitting green Storm-Trooper garbs with beads incorporated into their helmets quickly hit the ground, while rapidly taking cover while setting up firing-lanes. Other squads dismounted nearby. Carrus was immediately on the move helping the inexperienced cadets in taking cover, the Drill Abbot Brother Thoray, a tall lanky fellow with a balding head, brown eyes and goatee, dressed in the same ill-fitting Storm-Trooper-garb dismounted from another Valkyrie ordering his men to take cover. While he headed right for Carrus.

"That's a nice place for cover, right Commissar?" Thoray pointed at a bush.

"Yes, but-" Carrus was stopped mid-sentence . 

"Excellent." Thoray jumped into the bush while Carrus just dove for cover. *KABOOOM!!!* Bloody chunks of Thoray rained over the place as he triggered the melta-trap Carrus had placed there earlier that week at the previous patrol. 

"Emperor, what an idiot!" Carrus snarled as he picked himself up, he knew their ambush had been foiled. The feral cannibals would be at them. Not a long distance ago Ionza snickered wearing her perpetual smile, which tended to unnerve anyone but Carrus.

Worse the nutty Priest-cadet Jaan Vorlen (19) a personal rival of Carrus, quite tall, black hair, fair complexion, brown eyes, quite a lot of scars (Carrus don't like rivals, they are hospitalized), dressed in a brown robe while handling an Eviscerator started to chant. Both Carrus and Ionza had warned Vorlen about that behavior before this patrol. Both the Commissars were inching their way towards him. Ionza got there first, coldly drawing her bolt pistol. With a blast the head of the young, nutty though promising Eccleserian were split open as Ionza executed him for incompetence on the battlefield. Ionza span around, her cold brown eyes ran right at the soft, blue, peering eyes of Carrus. They swiftly exchanged smiles.

"Well, the ambush is foiled. We are to head north-northeast double-quick." Carrus told with a clear voice. He was worried. The worst of the Storm Trooper cadets were with him. He and and Ionza would clearly survive alone, as she was a deathworlder while he had extensive training in the jungle by his deathworld friends in these jungles, and not to mention his practical knowledge that was built up over the last three years warring there, often against Feral Orks as well. 

The Storm-Troopers with them were nobles. Bribed into the Schola Progenium, not unlike how he himself were recruited (though the recommendation from Commissar-General Nathan Harken really flipped the scale). In opposition to Carrus they lacked every essential skill to survive here, as the jungles of Freudakia were ripe with not just feral cannibals, but also poisonous cats and the dreaded Shadow-Tiger which Carrus had fashioned his cape out of, after killing and skinning one two years ago, Ionza of course carried a very similar cape.

Carrus and Ionza sat a good pace as they heard explosions from behind them, the feral cannibals were closing in fast.

"No d-dont go-" Carrus was interrupted as five of the teenagers ran in a tight formation into another booby-trap. A loud boom later and the 30 Storm-Troopers were down by seven more. 

"Emperor, you guys are morons." Carrus recovered with a quick grunt as he stated that after jumping behind a rock.

"AIIIIIIIEK, THE PAIN IT'S-" *Tchock* Carrus pulled out his laspistol giving the legless student the Emperor's peace.

"Michelle take the rest and try to convince them to not die." Getting up and looking agitated Carrus spoke again.

"And please try to listen if me or Ionza are telling you something, as me, her and people that know what they are doing actually have booby-trapped and mined the area."

"Sir. Enemy contact!!!" A Storm-Trooper-cadet yelled and started firing at moving shades at the treeline. He was joined with three more who enthusiastically and badly took positions and started to fire their lasguns at persons they couldn't see.

"CEASE FIRE IMMEDIATELY, ORDER BELAYED" Ionza roared with her shrieking voice which rang in people's ears, though normally it was mellow and  pleasant to hear. Using her the sight on her longlas she scanned the woods looking for enemies.

"We must always ascertain enemy contact." Both the Commissar-cadets looked irritated. 

"You three, search-party." Ionza pointed angrily at them, Carrus already veered at a course where he easily could give supporting fire, drawing with him about 10 of the Storm-Trooper-cadet. 

"Me and Carrus will keep you covered." Ionza looked like she wanted to kill them, which weren't unusual as she was known as a particular draconian Commissar-cadet. As she slinked off, while ten more or so followed roughly in her path.

The budding Storm-Troopers incompetently tried to give each other cover while arching forward, while Carrus and Ionza stealthily followed. 

"Glarrgh!!" the Roamers rushed forwards towards the teenagers while both the Commissar-cadets scoring effective kills quickly with meltagun and bolt pistol. As they were too close for Ionza to effectively use her longlas The meltablasts quickly turned three into sludge, while the precise bolt pistol brought down four more in a messy torrid of blood and guts. The lasgun-fire from the Storm-Trooper-cadets on the other hand were less than accurate, but it pinned down the feral cannibals for Carrus and Ionza to finish off.

Unfortunately the three cadets forgot about the two Commissars they couldn't see, and fear overcame them as they saw the savage cannibals all mutilated, knives sticking out of everywhere, growling showing off their knife-sharp teeth. Worse they dressed themselves in the flayed skin of their slain opponents. They fled. One of them ran past Ionza who promptly killed him with her bolter splitting the body in half. The other two ran into Carrus who bodyslammed them so they fell to the floor of the jungle writhing in pain.

"You did right in falling back, wrong in routing Uriel and Derek. Repeat it and die." Carrus told them with a flat voice totally devoid of feelings as he killed two more cannibals with laspistol leaving just a cauterized wound at the throat of the vile creature and meltagun melting down the second cannibal possibly a female as he placed himself right behind the two frightened teenagers. 

"Up now and fight for the Emperor and thyselves." The two boys slowly rose to their feet shivering, they knew Carrus were lenient unlike Ionza who would have drawn her power sword and sliced both apart, but he like every Commissar never suffered fools lightly. So they started to fire at the enclosing cannibals, getting courage from their effective lasguns actually scoring kills while they tried to remain calm with Carrus and Ionza slowly organizing the battle-line into a kind of half-moon to deflect the head-on charge of the Roamers.

Problem was that the lasguns and armour the Storm-Trooper cadets were of low quality. The lasguns had little stopping-power. Even direct hits to the head of the rushing cannibals sometimes just left a scar. Also, they rapidly expanded their ammunition as only Carrus and Ionza carried spare ammunition. Three more of them lost their nerve. All where about to be cut down by Ionza who drew her power sword.

"I don't think so dear, we might need them." Carrus said softly while grabbing her wrist. With his free hand he hefted the meltagun with pistol-grip aiming it straight at the troopers who had just tried to flee. Then he raised his voice to such a level everyone heard it 

"The next to try to retreat without orders WILL have their legs severed so the rest of us can withdraw and he WILL be raped, eaten and killed." Ionza hesitated a second then she simply said. 'Order seconded.' She shrugged visibly as Carrus drew his own jet-black power sword with the characteristic guard forged out of a skull made of adamnite, the progenia at the Schola called it the Bringer of Insanity due to it radiated a fear which normal humans shouldn't wield yet that irresponsible young man often had it in his hand wielding his family heirloom with a skill only talent and the training of a master could do. The troopers fought harder, but despite the cannibals suffering grievous wounds they arched closer into the range of close-combat.

Carrus and Ionza swiftly entered close-combat as two of the three cadets they were putting the Emperor's fear into died screaming as a feral cannibal slid his knifed hands under their armour gutting them. With their bellies sliced open and guts danging freely with the knifed hands deep inside of them, they shrieked in fear and pain, slowly dying as Carrus beheaded the cannibal responsible which head flew off in a torrent of blood.

"You shall die!!!! YOU SHALL ALL DIE!!!" Ionza shouted while eviscerating two while a third died in a torrent of blood as her bolter snapped and tore a body into gory pieces.

"YEAARGH!!!" The last trooper charged in, bayonet mounted. His inexperience was his doom as the nearby cannibal took out his legs, the good thing was that his bloody and painful death was quick. Carrus killed the cannibal doing that at range with his trusty melta turning it into a mix of metallic and organic goo. Three more rapidly followed as Carrus sprang into action with his sword leaving the field around him slippery with the blood, guts and brainmatter as he methodically with precise strikes quickly began to slay opponents left an right in his brutal style of fencing which included his meltagun as much as his sword during strikes. Another cannibal was killed by Carrus caving in it's face with the meltagun as it tried to assault him from above.

Carrus and Ionza were close-combat-specialists, so they managed greatly despite their young age, but both had been able to stand up to all but the very best fighters of the Schola since they were 15-16. By now as senior cadets they were regarded hands down as the finest save for some of the of the most senior staff. The other troopers fared far worse. During the four years there the 30 boys had been some of the worst recruits the Schola Progenium had ever had. And it didn't help that their parents got Thoray, a man who had never shot a gun in anger, never mind much at all installed as their Drill Abbot. He taught them badly. The drilling the pair did of them the last week before they went in improved somewhat the meager combat-skills of those youths, but both cadets wanted to flush them out while complaining loudly to the principal about their lack of talent. Thoray were under pressure from the parents of those kids to bring home some honors of battle. Of course Thoray just got the two finest and most combat-experienced Commissar-cadets plus a quite good Priest except for at war as that Priest was a good friend and drinking-buddy of Thoray to help them out. It didn't work very well, but that was actually Carrus' fault as he believed a frequent patrol-route where they countless times had gotten Storm Troopers cheap combat-experience in the past years would work wonders for them. He didn't know of the size of the Roamer-clan in the region, which had just taken out the much smaller clan Carrus was used in fighting.

The Storm-Trooper Cadets: Herri Clinton, Thierri Merc, Gav Nerva and Kaldor Flinch were the only ones at least Carrus didn't mean were better off dead as they at least got mild praise from him during their drills at occasion. Ionza thought they all were hopeless and even executed a member of the Royal Storm Troopers (which that gang were called) when he managed to discharge a lasgun at his foot when they first were inspected by both cadets.

At the flank where the Storm Troopers were holding alone Clinton, Merc, Nerva and Flinch where doing their best. They fired time and time again with their underpowered lasguns often only leaving scorchmarks. Worse nobody were there to give them any advice, as the Commissars were over at the other flank. Jack Pomona one of their number decided to stupidly charge the enemy. It didn't help that he moronically charged right into the firing-lane of Merc.

"Holy crap, Jack-- I-I" Merc looked perplexed, he shivered.

"Thierri regain you composure. I don't wanna be devoured while I'm raped, and neither do you!" Flinch answered angrily while slowly learning the phases of his lasgun. Firing it into the chest of a Roamer leaving a neat cauterized hole there. 

He then called: "Fall back, but remain organized." The teenagers slowly began to let their flank slide slowly. 

"W-what a-about C-Carrus? His order-" A glance from Flinch cut the cadet's word short. 

"I will answer to him if we survive. The retreat is ordered." Flinch didn't exactly look forward to answer to Carrus for cowardice as he remembered the harsh floggings Carrus had issued for the slightest breach of conduct, even through Thoray usually intervened. 

It was too little too late, as they started to turn back three of their number along with Nerva were caught by the Roamers in close-combat. Nerva managed to strike out and kill one with his ornate sword, but they all were promptly devoured alive while screaming in pain.

Herri Clinton tried to lob off a grenade as he and two more were caught in a ditch by the Roamers, but a lucky arrow pierced his throwing arm, so he and the two other cadets lived their last moment in extreme agony.

Everyone including the two Commissars fell back. Both Carrus and Ionza knew they couldn't go on forever, and the last five Storm-Trooper-cadets they saw were messily killed by Heavy Bolter-fire. So they both withdrew as they had no plans to die that day.

Merc (a tall, wiry, olive complexion almost 10 cms taller than Carrus, brown a bit bulging eyes, black short well-groomed hair, actually quite handsome) and Flinch (same height as Merc, fair-skinned, dark blonde hair, more bulky, green eyes pock-marked face full of scars from a nest of Freudakian bees that almost killed him when he was a small boy) by the Emperor's miracle ran into the couple several kilometers away from where they fought the Roamers, the forest were less dense more open. It was obvious that the clearing was a rendezvous-point. Both the Commissars were smoking Ciralixian lho-rods. They were rested, looking relaxed, not that they five hours earlier had fought a foe out to violate them at every opportunity. Merc were shivering visibly, sobbing and tears ran freely down his cheeks. That quickly got the attention of Ionza.

"Battle-stress?" Her merciless brown eyes peered deep into the man's soul. Her voice was so soft and melodic, it was almost singing.

"Ehm he-he shot his best mate by accident." Flinch flinched with abject fear as Carrus stared into his soul. He sweated and felt really uncomfortable. 

"Is that so?" Carrus made his voice needlessly sweet. Flinch merely nodded, the devilish smile of Carrus with the ignited lho-rod burned itself into the mind of Flinch.

"P-please d-don't *SOB* kill me." Merc squirmed under her gaze as he wet himself in abject terror of her.

"Concentrate soldier, a soldier having a psychic break are worse than none." Merc's body tightened as he heard the hammer at her bolt pistol get cocked. He shivered uncontrollably. When he opened his eyes it got far worse. Flinch shook with fear as he saw first Ionza who were fearful enough taking aim and threatening to shoot Merc, but now Carrus were lifting up his meltagun as well, taking careful aim.

"Girly is right. Concentrate. BEAT IT!" Pointed right at one eye were the bolt pistol of Ionza, at the other were Carrus hefting his meltagun. Merc saw the evil grins with ignited lho-rods of both Commissars. Telling him in his soothing voice to beat his last experience, where he shot his best friend by accident in the back of his head. Merc managed to beat it, stopped shivering and managed to meet the glances of the two Commissars without having a mental meltdown. 

Swallowing heavily. Merc said: 'O-okay I-I s-shall beat this, I-I have little less to lose.' Carrus relented his aim lowering the meltagun. Ionza still kept her aim, while she said: 'And?' Merc looked confused back at the merciless girl. Carrus lowered her arm saying. 'Relax girly, we have survived, and Nate awaits our report.' Ionza merely nodded. Both of them had wicked grins running across their faces.

"Want a rod?" Carrus extended two lho-rods in his hand. He smirked, same with Ionza.
Both Flinch and Merc shiveringly accepted Carrus' two extended lho-rods, letting him ignite them with his laschisel.

"Congrats" Carrus grinned.
"You have both managed to survive your first battle, tomorrow your school really begins as you will then be full members of this proud Schola, not just the toy-soldiers who went into the jungle." Carrus exclaimed with pleasure. 

"Excuse me, lady." Flinch shifted nervously, looking at Ionza. 

"Speak your mind soldier." The coldness of Ionza's voice and attitude were clear for all to see and hear. 

Flinch swallowed heavily. "I-I t-think there are other survivors left behind." He shrugged fearfully under the glare of Carrus who simply blew smoke in his face, as he went up to stand right in front of him. 

"Is Nerva or Clinton alive?" Flinch shivered a bit under Carrus' gaze. 

"N-no s-sir, b-but-" Carrus cut him off. 

"No buts, the rest were a disgrace to this Schola." 

Ionza cut in. "They are better off dead, so never talk about them again, unless you want to die." She gave them a grim look. Then Merc and Flinch froze in terror as both Carrus and Ionza started to laugh softly and coldly, as they in the distance saw the Valkyries coming in behind the couple.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Valkyries landed. Ionza gestured that Flinch and Merc were to enter the one farthest away, as they unlikely wanted a ride with both her, Carrus and Harken as the massive frame of Harken were standing in the doorway of the nearest Valkyrie. He was smoking a lho-rod, this was not of the Ciralixian stock Ionza and Carrus preferred, but from Hymeria, the home-planet of Harken. A death world. Harken's harsh steel-blue eyes met the glare of both Carrus and Ionza. Carrus held the glare for a while, while Ionza quickly looked away.

Ionza thought about how unsimilar, yet alike the two men were. Harken had a massively muscled body where Carrus were more built for speed and agility, Harken was well over 2 meter tall a full head taller than Carrus. Harken's broad and scarred features greatly contrasted Carrus' more delicate and quite unscarred face. The bronzed skin of Harken were the greatest contrast, as Carrus had a paler skin-tone. Carrus wore much armour, Harken never wore any, his muscles were very visible through the colorful uniform, in battle he tended to wear a more practical one akin to the uniforms Carrus and Ionza were wearing now, though only rarely could Carrus get him to wear something protective aside from the Rosariuses all three of them carried around their necks. Yet their similarities were there, the smiles were the same, The facial expressions of both men were much the same. Their eyes, though Harken's were steely were Carrus had a deeper hue, they still had the same merciless look. Their fighting styles were similar, brutal, both relied much on strength and agility when fighting and fought as dirty as possible no matter what.

"Michelle!" The harsh voice of Harken snapped through the air, like the sound of her favorite whip when she whipped cadets for missing targets at the firing-range, or for other mundane stuff like not knotting the shoes right, open uniforms and such. She rapidly snapped out of her line thoughts.

"Michelle, give those two-" Carrus interrupted Harken.

"They have names now boss." Harken looked angrily at the unflinching Carrus, which eyes peered right back at Harken.

"The names are Kaldor Flinch and Thierri Merc, now they are soldiers by my decree." Harken's response were a broad smile, Carrus as always was every bit as audacious and unflinching as he has taught him to be.

"Yes, Michelle and Carrus give Flinch and Merc a bottle each of the finest Freudakian wine." With a grace unbecoming of such a large man he handed them each a bottle of fine Freudakian wine.

Almost as one Carrus and Ionza yelled: "Catch!!!" The bottles quickly and precisely were airborne, and both the budding Storm-Troopers struggled with catching the bottles.

"Ehm thank you, sirs....lady." Flinch answered hardly shivering at all, which Carrus granted him a nod and a smile of grace with. Both Merc and Flinch quickly entered their own Valkyrie. As Carrus smilingly knew Flinch would be a good soldier, he could lead and was brave for a sixteen year old.

Harken stepped aside, and his two proteges jumped inside just as the Valkyrie took off. The ramp quickly closed as all three calmly sat down at the uncomfortable metal-seats within the Valkyrie. Harken calmly handed his two favorites a bottle of Freudakian wine each. Then he ignited a lho-rod with his las-chisel. He watched Carrus remove his armoured gloves and softly stroke through Ionza's long hair. She smiled back while snickering. They were two of the deadliest fighters at the Schola Freudakia.

Harken remembered full and well how he had recruited Carrus for killing a Genestealer rushing him when he was ten with only a laspistol to defend himself, three accurate shots later it died, all three were accurate hitting it's head with enough power for each to be deadly. Of course it helped that that old woman of the Sisters Frateris Joanna taught Carrus the basics. Harken had only to polish the teenager into the fine warrior he now were.

Ionza were recruited for coldly shooting an Ork Warboss he himself almost died fighting a year later. It also helped that she was an orphan, because unlike Carrus she didn't have to be bribed in. Ionza were initially placed in the Sororita-program, she didn't fit in. Too primitive beliefs to be a good Sororita, the Emperor like him and Carrus as well believed now was a scary god, not one you ran to and prayed needlessly to when you shouldn't, that only would bring down his vengeance upon you.

As for Carrus, there couldn't been a worse Storm-Trooper. Carrus was brave, but he questioned orders, he was a leader, not a follower. Harken had almost beaten the Drill-Abbot ordering that recommendation to death. That man was only saved due to the Enginseer Lucius telling him about Carrus' aptitude with meltaguns, then Harken joined the staff as the headmaster of the Commissar-cadets, with the permission of Head-Missionary James Natrax an old associate of his.

Ionza spoke first. "I assume you want our battle-report, boss?" Harken merely nodded as she took a good sip of the bottle. She continued. "First the moron Thoray committed suicide due to stupidity, then I executed that total jackass Vorlen who started chanting: The Emperor will help us! The Emperor will save us! Loudly. A bolter-shell to his brain provided what he needed, lobotomy and death."

Carrus snickered as Ionza gave her report, she also had trouble being serious. "Then we lost eight more to another trap of Carrus due to them being frakking idiots." Harken laughed harshly, this was hilarious to listen to.

Carrus now spoke. "Then we made contact with the Roamers. No less than six of the Emperor-cursed gretchins we led tried to flee. Michelle executed one of them, I rallied the five other, despite stopping Ionza in-"

Harken interrupted. "You are a fine cadet Carrus, but Ionza has seniority over you due to-"

Ionza interrupted Harken. "Boss if I may, our styles mesh well. He takes some edge out of my style, and keeps me from making mistakes. I bring some much needed hardness to his style, so Carrus is of equal rank as me no matter your orders and personal feelings Nate. He is so alike you, and you hate that, in your mind-"

Harken cut her off despite feeling uncomfortable under her gaze, he also knew her was right. She was easier to mold, less stubborn than Carrus. 'Yes, yes I know me and Carrus is well alike, sorry, I-I just think you are more mat-'

Master and students exchanged looks. Ionza continued. "Carrus rallied the troops. The first two who tried to flee he bodyslammed, then he inched over to my position. Three of them were fleeing towards me. Carrus stopped me in killing them, but it was for naught. They died screaming while the Roamers cut them open moments later." She shrugged and blew deeply of her lho-rod making a smoke-ring.

Harken then eying both spoke. "Flinch and Merc, tell me Carrus."

"Merc has a certain mercurial side, not much of a frontline soldier, but I think the Imperial Navy might be a good fit, and Flinch, well three months with me and his nick-name will be Never Flinch Flinch. He can be conditioned to be absolutely fearless, fine at a trench, fine in a comfortable war-room." Carrus stretched as he spoke. He looked as smug as usual holding a lit lho-rod in one hand, in the other he held a fine bottle of wine which he unceremoniously drank of.

Harken spoke. "Agreed, I will see-"

Carrus interrupted Harken, putting one finger to his lips he hissed: "Shh!" Then he got up, shambled a bit before he reached the Vox-caster onboard the Valkyrie, he started dialing his personal code, then the code for the Schola Freudakia. *dit-dit-dat-dit-dat-dit-dit* A harsh mechanical voice almost screamed. 'Access-code accepted, speak your mind Cadet-Commissar Zachary Carrus.'

Visibly shrugging when hearing his first-name, Carrus followed up with a slurry voice if a person listened carefully. "Cadet-Commissar Zachary Carrus here, I request psychiatric assistance for the cargo of Valkyrie K-1341X9, name Thierri Merc class D Storm-Trooper cadet. Cadet-Commissar Zachary Carrus over and out."

The metallic voice answered. "Order accepted, medical staff will be waiting for Thierri Merc, Schola Freudakia over and out."

"I just don't want the nervous Merc to off himself, rough day boss, killed his best mate by accident. Delicate mind, you know boss, we just don't want another Rienne." Carrus smiled smugly before deftly jumping back to his seat before sipping more of the fine wine. "I shall cut to the chase. You didn't fly all the way out here to hear our report about this action with the most horrid students this fine Schola have ever had boss. Was it something urgent you would have visited us at the Hole in the Wall (their room(s) Carrus blew the hole when he and Ionza started dating, was never punished for that damage on Schola-property). No Nate you are here for pressing business." His eyes gazed straight at Harken's.

"Yes my young protege. You always speak you mind, even when you shouldn't." Harken thought about how annoying Carrus could be with his frankness, he still wore the scars from when he and Carrus fought at the Hole in The Wall a year ago, after Carrus bluntly told him many women likely would lead to Slaanesh. It wasn't the lad's fault, he didn't know that Slaanesh-worshipers one hundred years earlier had slit his throat, and let his three kids and wife be possessed by demons while he watched. Carrus was almost killed, only Ionza shooting off Harken's hand with a bolt pistol stopped that fight, the wat-grown left hand of Harken had just been implanted. If he removed his leather-glove he could see it being a tad different in skin-color than the rest of his body due to the recent implantation. Harken continued. "It's time for you to graduate my young cadets, I have got us all assigned to the Freudakian 81st. Shadow-Tigers, we are in fact on the way there now."

Carrus rapidly snapped. "I still think I have duties to learn Flinch and Merc certain things-"

"Yes my hot-blooded young protege, I will grant you the three months, Ionza will help you out with Flinch and Merc. But that's your last duties as Drill-Abbots of this honorable Schola Progenium." Harken interrupted Carrus then he reached into his jacket-pocket proceeding drag out two scarlet sashes. "You are not cadets anymore Zachary Carrus and Michelle Ionza, now you are full Commissars on my decree, the decree of Commissar-General Nathan Harken." Harken smiled as he watched the surprised faces of his students.

Both Ionza and Carrus sat in stunned silence. They knew they had both been fine students of the Schola Freudakia, but neither thought they would graduate two years before their time. Especially not Carrus who basically was king fratboy which Harken countless times had admonished him about. His relationship with Ionza kept him grounded enough to mature into the excellent cadet he was slowly becoming.

Ionza finally spoke. "Excuse me master, but ain't the Freudakian 81st. some of the very elite I have heard the legends of the things they can do, I know me and Carrus are good troopers, but are we that good? What about the test? It's rumored that we have to kill daemons or worse." She looked worried at Harken.

Harken smugly smiled back and stretched while groaning. "Relax Michelle, you will both pass the test. Truth be told, you have already passed. Colonel James Stremm himself has requested us to be attached to the regiment as they are very elite, but also lacks Commissars to set limits for them." Harken comfortably made a smoke-ring before continuing. "The scouts you briefly tracked Carrus after destroying that Roamer-camp, no mean feat actually was the judges of if you should qualify or not. You passed with flying colors Carrus."

"As for you Michelle, the sniper-training you have done over the last three years have been very effective. Drill-Abbess Gabrielle McLandi, your trainer have told me that she have never had a better trainee with a longlas. That's no small compliment from a sniper of the 81st. Your part in destroying that Roamer-camp settled your attachment to the regiment as well."

Snickering Carrus deftly wrapped on the scarlet sash around his waist, Ionza smiled as she also got the scarlet sash on knowing well what her boy would say next. "Fine praise indeed boss, and it doesn't hurt that McLandi is your latest flame. Maybe you can finally-" The harsh glare in Harken's eyes shut him off. "Ehm I'm just joking my liege." Carrus smiled disarmingly.

"I know you are joking Carrus, it just ain't funny. You know fully well the reason for me to not settle down, last time we spoke about that I lost my hand. So learn to watch your frakking mouth if you want to survive." The harsh glare of Harken's eyes made it abundantly clear that his relationship with Carrus had soured lately.

"We are landing at Echo-Tango-Foxtrot 43-26-80-92. Base-Camp 81." The pilot's voice were heard over the internal vox of the Valkyrie. Carrus and Ionza dizzily checked their gear as they prepared for drunkenly inspect the troopers while Harken picked up his sword-belt and put it on swooning a bit as he felt the wine going to his head as he got up.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a story, it belongs in Original Works. 

- Moved.

Also, this is quite well written. Welcome to Heresy and great first posts here mate. :victory:


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks, sorry for late, I have sort of been disconnected lately from the forum about Warhammer 40.000.


----------

